# Adaptar lector de CD para facilitar reproduccion de música



## ruben_dj (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, lo que quiero hacer es, teniendo dos lectoras de CD normales, adaptarlas para poder conectarlas por medio del puerto usb de manera externa, a parte de las 2 que tengo ya de manera interna en mi computadora.

Gracias x su ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2009)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MPE-6047579-_JM_


----------



## ruben_dj (Feb 9, 2009)

Gracias x el dato Eduardo, ese cable solucionaría el problema, pero entonces va una nueva pregunta: se puede conectar dos lectoras externas con un solo cable SATA/IDE USB de manera que en la computadora aparezca como una sola unidad?


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 9, 2009)

dudo que se pueda "fusionar" dos lectoras en una


----------



## ruben_dj (Feb 11, 2009)

Pienso que debe haber alguna forma, si no se pueden fusionar por USB, entonces por el mismo cable SATA o IDE. Ayúdenme porfa.


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 11, 2009)

de echo puedes conectar dos lectoras en un cable pero se veran dos distintas y fusionarlas mmm tu lo quieres para grabar cierto? si es así algunos  programas grabadores traen la alternativa que te permite grabar en varios grabadores a la vez 

saludos


----------



## ruben_dj (Feb 18, 2009)

Gracas Daniel144 pero exactanemte no lo quiero para grabar. Lo que quiero es reproducir musica de varios cds pero quiero que la musica sea continua de manera que no puedo estar abriendo la lectora a cada momento para cambiar de cds por lo que queria saber que solucion le puedo dar a mi problema y sin usar un cable sata ide a usb. Quiero algo que se pueda fabricar. 

Muchas gracias x su ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2009)

Si tu problema es que tenés un solo puerto USB libre, conseguite un hub. 
Vienen de hasta 8 bocas (creo) y con eso transformadorrmás un puerto USB en la cantidad que sea. Con eso y dos cables como los que te recomendó Eduardo (parece ser la mejor solución), asunto arreglado.
Eso sí, van a ser dos unidades distintas.

Saludos


----------

